# I need One Tester



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks very interesting. I'm not steady enough anymore to use a blade, but if I were I'd surely try it out.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Shoot me your address if you have a rest to put it on. It does a very good job of cradling the arrow.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Message sent

Thanks


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay I got a few addresses and I will get these shipped in the next day or two and after that I will do a few more to get some feed back.

I wanted it to be a surprise but I have to share something really cool about my blade design.....

There is NO bounce as you draw back !!!!!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

OhWell said:


> Okay I got a few addresses and I will get these shipped in the next day or two and after that I will do a few more to get some feed back.
> 
> I wanted it to be a surprise but I have to share something really cool about my blade design.....
> 
> There is NO bounce as you draw back !!!!!!


Very cool idea. That's the one thing I'd like to change with the spring steel rest I use.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you. I am pretty happy with how they shoot and the moment I figured out how to make them was a rush.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Very Nice . Maybe a try on your new batch later. Be interesting to see.


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

I shoot a blade now and would love the opportunity to try yours.
Pm sent
Thank you
Pete


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I have not forgotten you or this project. Quite the opposite actually. Another very well respected AT member encouraged me to pursue this even further. I have been doing just that. I have been working with other sizes to accommodate other arrows and even trying other carbon lay-ups to adjust the spine of the blade. The other thing I have been working on is protecting my idea. I can't seem to find anywhere around here to work so I guess I will try working for fellow archers by making carbon launcher blades.

I still have addresses so I will get some mailed out next week. Just let me know how they work and how I can improve them.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

OhWell said:


> I have been playing around with all carbon launcher blades. I am shooting one but I would very much like to have someone else or maybe two people give me some feed back. The goal of the project is to end up with a blade that holds the arrow nicely on the draw, does not vibrate on the draw and still flexes out of the way. They can even be fine tuned with light sanding to make them softer or wiped with with CA to make them stiffer. A backer plate could be added if someone wanted it super stiff.
> 
> If you want to try one shoot me a PM with your snail mail and I will send you one. The ones I am making right now work best with small dia arrows but I can make them for larger shafts as well.
> 
> Here is a snap shot of the one I am shooting.


looks like you have it mounted on a pro tuner rest. That is a great platform. good luck


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

brtesite said:


> looks like you have it mounted on a pro tuner rest. That is a great platform. good luck


I'm switching over to a pro tuner this year


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

brtesite said:


> looks like you have it mounted on a pro tuner rest. That is a great platform. good luck


Hello
Hey Mike didn't they make one of these out of brass some years back. I know I got one some where. Just can't come up with it.
Will keep looking. [ Later


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Since 06 when I got serious about competitive archery I have shot Pro-Tuners on all my bows. When I was shooting for Martin I had Pro-Tuners on all my bows with Martin mounts. Brite Site Pro Tuners are very much like my blade design, simple and reliable !!!

With my blade on the Pro-Tuner there is no vibration on the draw to contend with. This makes the draw easier and more reliable.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Hey Mike didn't they make one of these out of brass some years back. I know I got one some where. Just can't come up with it.
> Will keep looking. [ Later


unk, I gold plated some


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

brtesite said:


> unk, I gold plated some


I got one of those . Great rest!!!!!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> I got one of those . Great rest!!!!!


You have a bunch,
Merry Christmas to you & Shanny


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

how is a wearing on these launchers?
I shoot a lot, FITA/Field and now over winter....well indoors ...in good mood 2-3 hundred a day but at least thousand a week...
I know the springsteel is wearing, I have probably 5-6 different manufacturers blades, a bunch in my drawers, can't really remember anymore which is which but seeing they wear not the same amount....with a very fine grit polishing stone Im fixing up the V's
tried also the red composite blades from launchtech, like the stiffness the best but my style of shooting wears them most quickest....
my setup is a minimum pressure on the blade tip but it is a loooong kiss all the way to the vanes  
so, based on my experience there must be a wear one or the other material....
I like the idea, must try it myself, have half pale of carbon cutouts in my garage didn't throw them out "just in case" so here me go doing some homework


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I would like to give your launcher a serious test. I am a Mathews Factory Pro Staff shooter using Trophy Taker restsand use all of their various launchers with great success. The one bow I have trouble with is my Monster which bounces enough to sometimes kick the arrow off the rest. I shoot Nanos out ot XJammer 27s. PM if you want my address.


----------

